# my mice, new and old...



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

I've collected them from petstores over the years... lots of colors, humble beginnings... I learned early on to be cautious though... I take a puffy coat and hunched posture, even a sneeze, very seriously... private collections and petstores can be harboring contageons that will wipe out a whole mousery!! Indeed, I'm very careful now... I keep fresh ornacycline handy and allow for good quarantine time even if a mouse does appear in good health.

So I'm pretty proud of these little guys. mom had them on pine when I came back from oregon... pff! oh well, she's not the mouse person, and I admit... I'm grateful to still have them. I think they had some sniffles from a rat my mom got from a freind too, but antibiotics cleared it up, and thankfully no real dammage was done. everyone's sniffle-free again, except for my boy, Red, and he's still in quarantine... I'm sure he'll recover though!

thanks for taking a peek at my beasts! ^^

















































look at that floofy fur coat!!















...undignified... I don't seem to have a picture of her face, but she's got a nice gold belly!

here's the rest of them on the mousery database; http://mouserydatabase.com/mousery.cfm?mousery=609

if I've got some genes wrong on my mice, or you think I do, please let me know, I'm just getting back into this, and learning some new things for the first time, so I'm open to helpful info! I'm here to learn!


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't usually keep my mice in kritter keepers... that one behind my done tan, Splenda, is for a mother and her babies, they'll be upgraded to something a little more spaceous soon.


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

forgot this one! haha, this was a lucky shot! his mother was the last BEW in the colony when I came back, so I bred her right away... and got this little fella!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

You've got some real sweeties there, I enjoyed visiting your mousery database, thanks and now that I can put names to faces... Scooter is soo sweet and Casper has such an expressive face- he reminds me of Stuart Little


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of them look a lot like mine; I mostly haven't had the luxury of getting more 'high born' specimens. You've got some real cuties.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the last little fella best, he is sooo cute


----------

